# Where to take pictures of the Golden Gate Bridge?



## LawrenceChiu (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, I know it's at San Francisco. 
But where's a certain location or angle to take the picture of the golden gate bridge?
Is it better to take a picture from SF or from the other side of the bridge?
The higher the location, the better.
I want to capture something that is magnificent. 
It's a 6 month project and I want to capture the bridge from day to sunset to night, spring to winter, sunny to rain, full moon, etc. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 26, 2012)

Very common place is in the parking lot on the south side just before the bridge. From there you can walk around as much as you like. Unless you're on a bike, bring lot's of $ for the meters


----------



## Bynx (May 1, 2012)

Here are a couple of pages from a great book The 50 Greatest Photo Opportunities in San Francisco by Matthew Bamberg. The posting is not copyright infringement. Its for editorial purposes and advertises the book. If you plan to visit San Francisco I highly recommend this one. It covers the city very well as shown by these example pages of the Golden Gate Bridge. I dont know the author and dont receive any compensation for recommending this book. I just have it and found it very useful.

The 50 Greatest Photo Opportunities in San Francisco 

TPF's FAQ's supercede federal copyright law. 'Fair Use' is not, and cannot be precisely defined, and the US Copyright office notes Fair Use can often only be decided in Federal Court.


----------



## TheHobbyist (May 1, 2012)

You can get a great view from the parking lot on the north side of the bridge, there is also another view from the north side that is from a hillside south west of the bridge. The would be the place that I suggest you scout.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2012)

There's a walk way on the North side that leads UNDER the bridge....that's a view few ever see and might be worth investigating


----------



## Tee (May 1, 2012)

The place you want is called Marin Highlands on the north side (Sausalito). I've spent many nights there. It's easy to get there and there's parking BUT don't show up 30 minutes before sunset expecting a spot. You need to go 2 hours before.   And you won't be alone. There will be 50 other guys lined up with tripods. Still, it's my favorite spot and you'll shoot the bull with like minded peeps.


----------

